# Erased model number on older chieftan



## Mikethefinisher (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a 8hp 28 inch chieftan with the t shaped paddle handles does not have model number its wiped off does anyone have similar and know the year and model number thanx mike t new Gloucester maine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome:to SBF Mike

How about some photos ?? :icon-wwp:

.


----------

